# briteport broadxent 8012-v1



## joselopez (Apr 21, 2008)

I am attempting to locate instructions for "bridging" my modem for the purpose of configuring for a linksys wireless router.
Modem=Briteport Broadxent 8012-v1
Router=Linksys wireless-g broadband router wrt54gs
I am open to suggestion.
thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at EasyLink Connect available from Linksys here: http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=7829277881L05


----------

